# atv tree stand rack



## timsmith (Dec 9, 2008)

Wanting to build one for my atv, does anyone have plans and pics of one they have made. I would like to get a look at them Thanks tim


----------



## timsmith (Dec 9, 2008)

nobody tried this, well, I guess I will go it alone thanks anyway Tim


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

wow you give up quick lol


----------



## TC-CountryBoy (Aug 30, 2004)

Tim,
I built one for my ATV, but it mounts in a receiver hitch, you would have to adapt it to mount on the rear rack. If I get a chance tomorrow, I will try to take a picture and get a few dimensions of it.

TC


----------



## kjmitch (Feb 3, 2009)

here is what i use just hang it and run a bugee from bottom of the stand to the hole for the ball


----------



## hslag (Feb 18, 2009)

I bought a bike rack that goes inreciever hitch and put it in my hitch and works great


----------



## timsmith (Dec 9, 2008)

thanks guys for the replys


----------



## TC-CountryBoy (Aug 30, 2004)

Tim
Here is a pic of the carrier rack that I made for my atv. I have used it to haul my clilmber and 15ft ladder stands. The main part is 25" tall x 22" wide, and the supports protrude 8" out and up 4". It is made from 3/" tubing and 1-1/2" angle, and I added a few chain links in to hook the ratchet straps that I use to secure the stands. I also added some foam pipe wrap with camo duct tape to help keep it from scratching the stands and rattling.

TC


----------



## HUNTERMAGNUM (Dec 7, 2003)

Here is mine. Bought it from Bass Pro.
[URL="







[/URL]

http://www.basspro.com/ATV-Treestand-Transporter/product/49301/-988679


----------

